# Hook up two computers to one internet connection



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't really know anything about networking, however this weekend my in-laws asked me to hook up their two computers to one DSL connection. What do I need? One computer has win98 the other has winxp. I know I will need CAT5 cable but what kind, crossover? What kind of router should I get? What if anything do I need to configure on the computers to hook them both up? There is no need for these computers to see each other, if that makes a difference. As a matter of fact, it's probably best if they dont' see each other. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Monk_ (Sep 7, 2001)

There are a few differant ways to go about home networking. Here is a good introduction:

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/home-network.htm


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi-
The best advice I could hand you is to look at the help pages of the DSL service provider, or call the toll free number they have.
They may have specified modems, or other hardware you have to use, for one thing. Get it narrowed down to exactly what the setup will be and someone could help you.
The 98/XP setup might be a slight hurdle, there are some issues using the different versions together, best to check on this ahead of the install. 
You most likely will just use the phone line for hookup- DSL allows usage of the phone to send or get calls while Internet is being used. There are different types...and speeds, etc of service. Find out specifics if you can, post back, and someone can give you better info.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

get a 4 port router put a nic card in each computer,connect modem and computers to router with patch cables


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

You guys make it seem so easy. Hope it is. 

Monk: I printed the website you suggested and I will take it with me, thanks.

Byteman: I will definitely check on the ISP website to see if there are any certain criteria I need to be meeting.

Dai: what is a patch cable and can I purchase it at the same place as I get the CAT5? 

Thanks tech guys.

Lola


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

a patch is a straight through cable not a crossover


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Just make sure the router/switch has an uplink port, or configurable combo port, which allows you to use a standard patch CAT5 cable....instead of the crossover type, which is also CAT5, but wired differently. Most routers today do have uplink ports, I've heard some however are not lableled too well. Specs for the router should tell you which one is the uplink.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Thanks very much for the valuable advice. If anyone has any more I am listening. Thanks very much.


----------

